# Blueridge Guitars GTA?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Do any stores in the GTA carry Blueridge guitars?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think Cosmos Music in Toronto carry a few. Personally, the best place to buy them is Maury's Music in the States. He won't ship to Canada, but you could ship it to the UPS Depot in N. Falls, NY and go pick it up there. Then just pay the HST when you cross the border.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

warnimg!! - blueridge guitars are pretty cool,- I believe Saga is the main distributor and the saga website lists several T.O. locales for dealers, cheers from soggytown bc


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I think Cosmos Music in Toronto carry a few. Personally, the best place to buy them is Maury's Music in the States. He won't ship to Canada, but you could ship it to the UPS Depot in N. Falls, NY and go pick it up there. Then just pay the HST when you cross the border.


They are special order at Cosmo.

Can't see buying a guitar where I've never played the same model.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jimmy c g said:


> warnimg!! - blueridge guitars are pretty cool,- I believe Saga is the main distributor and the saga website lists several T.O. locales for dealers, cheers from soggytown bc


I cant' find any stores with any in stock.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I am not a buy first play later person, unless it is a trade and it was desirable - even that is a risk IMO. And here is no way I would go from Oakville to Niagara Falls USA and all that border crossing crap, especially on the weekend if I was working during the week. For me, a 950km to the Montana border is a definite and really big NO.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> They are special order at Cosmo.
> 
> Can't see buying a guitar where I've never played the same model.


2 of my last 3 purchses were sight unseen. A Martin D-18GE and a Martin D-28 Authentic. They both sounded amazing. I think theres a little too much unwarranted concern about having to try 5 or 6 to find the good one. I think guitars today are more consistent than people think. Although a chinese maker, I'm not sure if there maybe would be more inconsistency's. 
There was a guy here in Brantford that was trying to trade me his Blueridge BR-260 Brazilian Rosewood back and sides for my 1965 Fender Bassman. I think he had a bit of an unreal expectation on its value. It really was a nice guitar though. If you like the bling looking headstock it was a great looking guitar. I compared it with my HD-28V and it hung in there nicely. For the right price it would be a great guitar. I could try to look up his email and see if he's still interested in selling it you think you might be interested.
The figuring on the back was pretty wild which, from what I read usually suggests Brazilian Rosewood from the stump wood. Which I'm not sure if its a good or bad thing. If you like really wild looking wood grain then this had it. Personally I think it fit in nicely with the blingy look of the headstock.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> They are special order at Cosmo.
> 
> Can't see buying a guitar where I've never played the same model.


There is a place in Brockville that is supposed to be stocking them. They have a Toronto number but I didn't see a location for them.

As for buying sight unseen, there is always a return policy ot cover that. Maury's gives you three weeks.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I p


guitarman2 said:


> 2 of my last 3 purchses were sight unseen. A Martin D-18GE and a Martin D-28 Authentic. They both sounded amazing. I think theres a little too much unwarranted concern about having to try 5 or 6 to find the good one. I think guitars today are more consistent than people think. Although a chinese maker, I'm not sure if there maybe would be more inconsistency's.
> There was a guy here in Brantford that was trying to trade me his Blueridge BR-260 Brazilian Rosewood back and sides for my 1965 Fender Bassman. I think he had a bit of an unreal expectation on its value. It really was a nice guitar though. If you like the bling looking headstock it was a great looking guitar. I compared it with my HD-28V and it hung in there nicely. For the right price it would be a great guitar. I could try to look up his email and see if he's still interested in selling it you think you might be interested.
> The figuring on the back was pretty wild which, from what I read usually suggests Brazilian Rosewood from the stump wood. Which I'm not sure if its a good or bad thing. If you like really wild looking wood grain then this had it. Personally I think it fit in nicely with the blingy look of the headstock.


This is different though.

You can try the exact models you bought in stores in the GTA and if not you can at least play some high end Martins.

This would be buying a guitar where I've never even seen a Blueridge guitar in person.

I don't like blingy guitars

As for consistency I fell in love with the new Martin D-18 at L & M in Burlington. Bought sight unseen a Martin D-18e Retro online. (Same guitar with a pickup). I don't think it sounds as good as the D-18 at L&M but I recently changed the saddle from TUSQ to bone and it sounds better.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> There is a place in Brockville that is supposed to be stocking them. They have a Toronto number but I didn't see a location for them.
> 
> As for buying sight unseen, there is always a return policy ot cover that. Maury's gives you three weeks.


How much is return shipping? $100-$200?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> How much is return shipping? $100-$200?


You would have to ask Maury's that but I would expect a lot less than that; probably more like $50.00.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

To each his own. I'm personally not going to buy a guitar online where I have never played any of that makers line let alone that model and risk having to pay money to return it if I don't like it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> To each his own. I'm personally not going to buy a guitar online where I have never played any of that makers line let alone that model and risk having to pay money to return it if I don't like it.


You could always travel to the closest place that has them in stock which could cost you more than a return shipping. However you look at it sometimes theres a cost to finding what you want.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Or just look at guitars that stores in the GTA do sell.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Or just look at guitars that stores in the GTA do sell.


You may find one you like that way and then again, you may not.


----------

